# Need ideas for LID diet



## kpn_chin_up

So my RAI is scheduled for 3/16 and I'm going on the LID the day after tomorrow. I've been shopping today for ingredients for the diet.

I was wondering if anyone knows of anything that I can eat instead of milk or cheese... I'm gonna miss them...

KCU


----------



## Andros

kpn_chin_up said:


> So my RAI is scheduled for 3/16 and I'm going on the LID the day after tomorrow. I've been shopping today for ingredients for the diet.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows of anything that I can eat instead of milk or cheese... I'm gonna miss them...
> 
> KCU


Look what I found! http://www.thyca.org/ThyCa Cookbook 011804.pdf

Nut milk as a substitute for milk. Yum!! Check out the link!


----------



## kpn_chin_up

Thanks... I also found in my cupboard some Coconut milk from Trader Joes that has no salt or Carageenan, only Guar Gum (from a plant) so I think that's OK to drink.


----------



## Andros

kpn_chin_up said:


> Thanks... I also found in my cupboard some Coconut milk from Trader Joes that has no salt or Carageenan, only Guar Gum (from a plant) so I think that's OK to drink.


Oh, yes.....................double yum!!


----------



## kpn_chin_up

Mmmmm, just had some great iodine free Tabouleh


----------



## mum2bradley

post what your eating. I see the Nuc Dr on Tuesday so I figure I will be starting the diet shortly after that, but not sure.

I read on a blog last night that Wonderbread and Thomas' english muffins are ok, but I read the ingredients on Wonder and it that didn't seem true. I got the ingredient on the bakery bread from my local grocery and it looked ok except it said may have traces of egg so I will take that to the Dr with me to see what they say. I will be living on meat and potatoes and organic peanut butter.

L


----------



## kpn_chin_up

mum2bradley said:


> post what your eating. I see the Nuc Dr on Tuesday so I figure I will be starting the diet shortly after that, but not sure.
> 
> I read on a blog last night that Wonderbread and Thomas' english muffins are ok, but I read the ingredients on Wonder and it that didn't seem true. I got the ingredient on the bakery bread from my local grocery and it looked ok except it said may have traces of egg so I will take that to the Dr with me to see what they say. I will be living on meat and potatoes and organic peanut butter.
> 
> L


Hi Mum,

I doubt that the Wonderbread or English muffins would be OK.... for bread, I bought a sodium free whole wheat bread from trader joes that has only grains and no prohibited ingredients. Alternatively I've eaten sodium free rice cakes.

For breakfast I've been having:

Fried egg whites w/ toast (non-sodium bread), and salad (I normally have salad w/eggs for breakfast, so this is quite normal for me). For salad I choose from lettuce, cukes, tomatoes, bell peppers, shredded cabbage, and/or carrots.

Boiled egg whites mashed w/ 1/2 avocado (the avocado gives it some fat and texture, when you put some salt in its not too bad), along with toast and salad as above.

Raw instant rolled oats mixed with maple syrup, with nuts and diced papaya (this is one of my normal breakfasts, even when not on the LID).

One day I made a pancake from egg whites, almond butter, oats, vanilla, and cinnamon, placed in a magic bullet blender, and then cooked in a non-stick pan lightly smeared with canola oil. It was edible with copious amounts of maple syrup 

For lunch/dinner:

My wife made her signature red lentil soup (red lentils and onions, then blended), to which I added barley. I ate that batch for a few days along with rice cakes.

Grilled chicken, diced along with sliced zucchini and homemade (not canned) black beans in a tomato sauce (I used canned no-salt diced tomatoes, adding my own salt). Along with salad and olive oil.

Whole wheat penne pasta, with diced grilled chicken and tomato sauce made from non-salted diced tomatoes from a can, with herbs, garlic powder, and salt. Ditto on the salad.

I hope this helps - this is what I've eaten so far. My wife's a pescatarian (vegetarian who eats seafood) so we rarely have any type of meat at home. I bought chicken breasts for the occasion. Trader Joes had some individually wrapped chicken breasts in a package (each breast weighing about 6 oz. which is the daily limit, so it worked well).

I'll probably continue to eat similar the next week or so. The main thing that I miss is milk (in my tea) and cheese (on everything!). Let me know if you want any more details on these "recipes".

KCU


----------



## kpn_chin_up

Ahh, I just forgot, my wife yesterday made this awesome Tabouleh, which is bulgur wheat, mixed with parsley, olive oild, lemon, cukes, tomatoes, and salt and spices. Twas great. I'm gonna have leftover's for lunch with a fried egg white. Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## mum2bradley

Wish we had a Trader Joes here, I have been in one in Phoenix before. I am in Ontario, Canada and we don't really have any stores like that but my store does have a big organic section so I will be in there I am sure.

The whole wheat pasta you had, was it store bought?

thanks


----------



## kpn_chin_up

mum2bradley said:


> Wish we had a Trader Joes here, I have been in one in Phoenix before. I am in Ontario, Canada and we don't really have any stores like that but my store does have a big organic section so I will be in there I am sure.
> 
> The whole wheat pasta you had, was it store bought?
> 
> thanks


The main drawback to the organic section is that almost everything has sea salt in it. Even the salt section, I went to 2 stores and there was no regular non-iodized salt. I went to a regular supermarket for that.

You should be able to find some no-salt bread in the natural store.

The pasta was store bought, the only ingredient was whole durum wheat.


----------



## mum2bradley

I am ok without salt. I never use it.

Good to know about the pasta. I just looked on mine and it has a couple more ingredients but looks ok.


----------

